# An alle Filmjunkies, ich brauche eure Hilfe!



## Flexsist (18. Januar 2017)

Hallo PCGHXler

Ich suche einen oder mehrere Filme wo dieser Effekt der im Video zu sehen ist auftritt.
Achtet auf die Fahrzeuge.

Dropbox - Nfs Ghost Cars.3gp

Hintergrund ist, ich mache gerade ein Need for Speed Video und dabei fiel mir dieser Effekt auf. Anstatt dies rauszuschneiden habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen es sogar noch zu thematiesieren, wenn auch nur für wenige Sekunden. Mein Ziel ist es ganz kurz  einen Soundeffekt aus einem Film an dieser Stelle unter das Video zu legen. Eventeull noch mit schriftlichem Hinweis.
Also es geht mir nicht nur um den Soundeffekt, die könnte ich auch selber machen. Ich will die Szene direkt mit einem Film in Verbindung bringen.
Ich weiß das womöglich sogar mehere Filme in Frage kommen, mir wäre der bekannteste von allen am liebsten.

Ich selber habe diesen Effekt auch schon in Filmen gesehen, weiß nur leider absolut nicht mehr welche.

Für sachdienliche Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Darvmarv (31. Januar 2017)

Sorry, kann ich nicht weiterhelfen, habe ich so noch nie gesehen? 

Kenne nur Filmszene in denen  das auto flimmert (wg. Hitze in der Wüste zB.)


----------



## Flexsist (31. Januar 2017)

Es ging mir nicht um die Autos perse, sondern nur um den effekt der bei den Autos auftritt. Ist aber egal, hat sich shcon lange erledigt. Habs halt ohne FX gemacht.


----------

